# Isomalt mixed with Chocolate?



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello all,

I am not a pastry chef, first time user of Isomalt. Made a few bottles with clear isomalt and now want to fill them with chocolate to make them look like Dr. Pepper bottles. My question is this...If I mix some isomalt with the chocolate will it make it more clear like Dr. Pepper? Can it even be done since them melt at different temperatures? I am making the cake for a State Fair contest, not baking illegally. Also how long do pieces last made out of Isomalt. I'm going on day 3 in my apt and so far so good but I have about a week and a half before the competition. Cooked Isomalt at 334degrees. All help is greatly appreciated!

Also Trying to find gloves to not burn the crap out of my hands does anyone know where I can purchase some? Wilton supposedly discontinued the ones I was thinking of purchasing.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

with my experience with isomalt, i dont believe you can mix it with chocolate. Chocolate is extremely delicate, and if you add something that is as hot as isomalt at working temperature, i think it would burn the chocolate, and you couldnt get it tempered.

why dont you just color the isomalt brown?

good luck!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hmmm... what about using cocoa pwdr as "colouring"?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for helping. You can't combine them. I also found out that while you can put chocolate in Isomalt that has already hardened you should probably keep it in the mold while doing so. Otherwise it will majorly warp your Isomalt project.lol..


----------



## chefjones (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi I new does any one have a gd raspberries tuile rep upswing isomalt so it like glass


----------



## chefjabari (Jul 7, 2016)

yes it is possible you have to add glucose with the isomalt the choclate that you use must be cocoa paste. you will then use a candy thermometer to reach certain temperature. you can add fondant to make it not as glass but you must work fast cause it will seize up and make it hard to use, must be rolled out thin.


----------

